# Looking to adopt pigeon for pet in AZ



## flagstaff pigeons (Jul 31, 2012)

Found one!! YayI am looking to adopt a young female. Prefer a light colored or white. Indoor birds. As a companion to a bird I have now. In Northern AZ but can travel in state. :>


----------

